# Упражнения в эластичных подвесках. Кто занимался, какая эффективность?



## Pankov-2000 (29 Ноя 2010)

Читал, что сколиоз с успехом можно вылечить с помощью специальных эластичных подвесок (слинг-системы), правда только лишь до определенного возраста. Вот тут немного про редкорд. 



> *Показания и противопоказания для использования методики Neurac и подвесных систем Redcord*
> 
> 1. Заболевания опорно-двигательного аппарата (позвоночника и суставов)
> Остеохондроз позвоночника
> ...


Написано, что и при сколиозе он помогает. Кто использовал кинезитерапию? Правда ли, что занятия на них (этих подвесках) так хорошо помогают или нет? 

Буду рад, если кто ответит... )))


----------

